# prolapsing uterus-not sure if she is in labor



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

what do I do if I think my girl Ava 4 yr old pygmy doe (delivered just fine last yr single doeling) is haveing a prolapsing uterus ? It comes out then a little bit later goes back in, we live on a dairy farm and I have my goats (LOL) and my husband and brother in law say just push it back in stick your hand in and see what you find.. YA that may work on a cow but we are talking about a pygmy goat here...

she is fine eating drinking walking around the yard.. and I am very SAD to say I am not sure when her due date is.. I thought the daughter wrote down the day we got the buck and she thought I did.. so from when i think it was and when she thinks it is we have about a week and half window so from now till June 11 through July 18..for due dates..

HELP.. this has been going on since 8pm last night.. comes out goes back in
I have never had any complication in delivery in 4 yrs and 10 babies.. Ava being my second delivery with her twin brother Adam.

Please Help Thank you 
Donna and Ava

:hair: :GAAH: ray: :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

first its not a prolapsed uterus -- the babies are holding that in place

it would be considered a vaginal prolaps and as long as it goes back in when she gets up then its ok. But if it stays out then she will need surgery to get the kids out. 

some people say to clean it real good and then put sugar on it to help it shrink and go back in easier.


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

Had a goat last year with a huge prolapse...used sugar to shrink it and it went back in. It seems to go away with delivery although I'll admit it looks awful.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you! I remembered after posting that one of the neighbors raised goats for 20 yrs so I called her and picked her brain.. and she said the same thing vaginal prolapse and that all should go good.. PRAYING very hard.. ray: 

Question: How does the sugar work in making it go back in.? Her is in now and she has a lot of gooo so hopefully she does not drag this out for to long..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure how it does it but the sugar does work...had this happen with a nd/pygmy doe 4 years ago, she prolapsed 2 weeks before she delivered, all was fine but I know that when theres multiple kids in a short bodied doe, the prolapse indicates theres "too many" kids for her body to handle. My doe had triplet doelings on day 143 and I chose to not breed her again after that as it's likely to happen with each pregnancy after.
Of the 3 doelings born, one has weak spot in her belly muscles and one has a bone deformity with her legs, the 3rd is healthy. Wether the defects had anything to do with her prolapsing IDK as it was the same pair bred 2x before with healthy twin results.

Keep the tissues clean and if it gets bigger than a softball and does not go back in after rinsing, you'll need to gently push it in with your palm. I had my vet do a purstring stitch on my doe but that was because I knew her due date and cut the stitch 3 days before she delivered.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what was said...praying.. that all goes well.... ray: :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good suggestions given. :hug:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I just went through this with one of mine, and I worried alot for nothing, she was fine  . And when she finally actually went into labour - the prolapse went away and wasn't an issue.

You can read all the details here:
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=30553


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you all for your comments,

I did not think she was due till June 10 so hubby and I went up north to visit the daughter and right after we get there the daughter that was home and made me swear no one was going to have babies while I was gone because she did not want anything to mess up her plans. LOl Calls and says guess what.. Ava had twins.. she went to town and thought Ava was acting funny and asked my BIL to ck on her in a little bit and he found her with a set of twins... So I was a little worried but thought if she is doing good I stay up north,

Got a call at 5 am this morning some one else had a single..So needless to say we are home now.._* NEXT YEARS I WILL KNOW DUE DATE..NEXT YEARS I WILL KNOW DUE DATE..NEXT YEARS I WILL KNOW DUE DATE*_..

but like you all said she is fine.. does not look like any problems.. except the babies don't seem to have a clue to nurse..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the babies. That is a sure way to get babies. Leave town.  
Now we need picures


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad that all went well...though unexpected now! Were these babies big? With Ava having the vaginal prolapse, she may not have the capacity needed to carry more than a single kid, I hope her babies have nursed too...they'll need that colostrum in them as soon as possible after birth if they're to have a good start with life.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes this was Ava the one with the PV, and was going to weigh them and have not did that yet but if the little girls weighs more then 3 lbs i will be surprised the little boy is a little bit more solid so maybe 4 or 5.. 

Ava is a VERY small pygmy I almost did not breed her last year because i did not think it would be easy but she did great with one.. but no more babies for Ava.. 

Will post pictures in a bit..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

